# Strawberry Shortbread



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

STRAWBERRY SHORTBREAD 

Ingredients for 8 Servings 

1 cup Butter or margarine, softened 
1 cup Powdered sugar 
2 cups Flour 
1 oz Grated semisweet chocolate (about 1/3 cup) 
1 cup Whipping cream, whipped and sweetened 
2 pint Baskets fresh California strawberries sliced 
Whole fresh California strawberry, for garnish 

Procedure: 

1. In mixer bowl cream butter and sugar. 
2. On low speed gradually mix in flour and chocolate. 
3. Form dough into 2 balls, one a little larger than the other. 
4. On floured surface roll each ball to a circle about 7 inches in diameter (one should be thicker than the other). 
5. Using board spatula, gently transfer each circle to greased baking sheet. 
6. Prick surfaces generously with a fork. 
7. Bake in 350-degree oven 20 to 30 minutes until just golden. 
8. While still warm, cut thinner circle into 8 equal wedges. 
9. Transfer all to rack to cool completely. 
10. To serve: Place shortbread circles on the plate. Top with whipped cream and sliced strawberries, reserving a dollop of cream for garnish. 
11. Set shortbread wedges into cream at an angle, points toward center. 
12. Top with a dollop of whipped cream and whole strawberry. 
13. Cut into wedges. 
14. Note: Shortbread can be made ahead and stored for several days wrapped in plastic wrap, or frozen for longer storage.


----------

